# 10g



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I just have a 10g with 2 otos in it,I was wondering if I could maybe do a betta sorority tank?The problem is I have like no hiding places, and I have no room for decorations as I have 6 wisteria plants scattered throughout the tank,I still cant get them to grow,im giving about 5-6 hours of light a day, do i need to get some ferts?They do get some sunlight during the day.If I do get a sorority how many bettas would I need without them hurting each other but yet less enough so I dont overload my tank?

*c/p*


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I leave my 60watt light on for about 10 hours everyday, and I use Tetra Plant Flora Pride, its a liquid fertilizer. Works great! My wisteria grows like crazy, and is always sprouting new buds that you can cut off and plant somewhere else in the aquarium. I tried to put 2 female bettas in a 10 gallon, but they were fighters and tried to kill each other. There is a lot of people on here tho with sorority tanks, hopefully one of them can answer the betta question for you.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd suggest getting another Otto (they enjoy company) and you can add probably 3 female Bettas in there as well...the tank will be pretty close to max and a 4th would be pushing it. With 2 Ottos perhaps 4 Bettas. I'm sure jrman will jump in and explain that a 10G is too small for much of anything and also point out that having a small tank maxed is just asking for problems in the future, but it could work if you keep up with weekly water changes and provide a good environment for them, and the plants go a far way to helping things out.

As for the plants..double the time you leave your light on and consider buying some liquid plant food. Buying two types of plant food and alternating which type you give every month (I'd probably dose 1-2 times a week) will help the plant out a lot. Also with a small tank and relatively low number of plants, liquid CO2 could speed up growth quite a bit from what I've read and been told. A lot of plants can also benefit from root tabs, but I don't know enough about the plants you have or the tabs themselves to know if they would be much help in this instance, but if your substrate isn't designed for plants you could give the tabs a try.

Be advised that even though female Bettas are obviously a lot more peaceful than the males, in a 10G they can become aggressive.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Well after a few hours of waiting for someone to reply I just went ahead to PetCo and now the replys come  I ended up coming home with 1 double tail halfmoon betta who was marked as just a double tail,so we saved about 7 dollars for the store mismarking his typre lol.And 2 corydora catfish peppered.He bit my oto  I think he thought he was dead as he wasnt moving he also flared at one of my corys so we will see how he does,as for ferts,where can I get them?


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Lil Gashog said:


> Well after a few hours of waiting for someone to reply I just went ahead to PetCo and now the replys come  I ended up coming home with 1 double tail halfmoon betta who was marked as just a double tail,so we saved about 7 dollars for the store mismarking his typre lol.And 2 corydora catfish peppered.He bit my oto  I think he thought he was dead as he wasnt moving he also flared at one of my corys so we will see how he does,as for ferts,where can I get them?


Petsmart usually has one type in stock, I haven't been to Petco so I don't know about them. I have found Pets Supplies Plus to have a good variety of fish supplies, and they also have a lot of things the other two chains don't (including the Tetra brand of liquid plant food)...you could try there. If all else fails there is the internet or perhaps an LFS.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Your betta will flare at all the fish and possibly try and bite them since he's new. I get my medicine and fert at Petsmart or Pets Supplies Plus.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

the male should do fine with the others once he gets used to them.Definately post pics so we can see,he sounds nice.I never find good bettas at any petstore,so I buy online.On the ferts you can buy usually at a LFS or buy dry online and mix your own.Itll last forever.Ive had my dry ferts for two and a half years.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Im trying to find camera or something I can connect to the pc lol,but his body is black/purple with ,pink/red fins and black outline on the fins hes so cool.


----------

